# hottest guy or girl ever???



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

IMO, Roger Daltrey, middle singer of The Who.  I have supplied photos so that you may easily agree or disagree.  (Try not to dwell too long on the uncomfortable looking jeans in the third pic...)

Who's the hottest in your respective opinions???  Curious to know.


----------



## rouquinne (Mar 10, 2005)

John Kennedy Jr.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 10, 2005)

Johnny Depp!!!! 






MmmmMmmmm


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2005)

as cliche as it sounds: BRAD PITT! LOVE LOVE LOVE HIM!  yummy yummy yummy! put him on a plate!!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

Mark Dacascos: I once had a lover whos name was also mark, and he looked just like him....to bad he was soo dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and I won't forget mr HOT himself





and I want to add a hot girl: miss Jolie. she most definately the hottest girl ever!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=196


----------



## solardame (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_Johnny Depp!!!! 






MmmmMmmmm_

 
I'm not one to drool, but  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  damn he's hot!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2005)

ditto groupie on THE hottest girl angelina jolie! no one even comes close to her hotness! i'm not into girls, but damned if i wouldn't test the waters with her!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :!:  :twisted:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *smiles as she can just imagine her husband LOVING this post* LOL!!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm just not seeing the Jolie thing!  Funny how tastes differ.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm not into kissing girls, but angelina I would love to kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good thing she's into lesbian stuff too


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 10, 2005)

ok guys i would have to say..lmao ..JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE!! lol i'm sorry  but even ever since i was little i just think he is it..lol!

and for girls..i think christina aguilera and jolie..i love them both for not giving a rats ass about what people think..and plus they are beautiful! :-D


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_and I want to add a hot girl: miss Jolie. she most definately the hottest girl ever!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=196_

 
I agree...She is the most beautiful woman alive...Very sexy (and Im not into women)

Brad pitt has to be the be all end all for me. Ive never once seen him look bad...


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_and I want to add a hot girl: miss Jolie. she most definately the hottest girl ever!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=196_

 
I'll have to ditto on that one!! Angelina is beautiful!! And I love how active she is in Global Affairs.


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn you guys are stealing mine! Angelina is hands down the most beautiful person ever. I also love Shannyn Sossamon (not sure sure I'm spelling it right)--she was in a Knight's Tale and 40 Days & 40 Nights, but I thought she looked incredible in Rules of Attraction with her punk mohawk/head shaved in weird places look. Brad Pitt is a hottie, but I'm torn between his wholesome blond look and Colin Farrell's smokin Irish-I-don't-give-a-f*&%-attitude. Sorry I'm babbling, but that movie coming out soon with Angelina and Brad--Mr. and Mrs. Smith--where they're married to each other, they're both assassins hiding their secret lives from each other, then get hired to kill each other? I'm going to be having SERIOUS sexual orientation issues in that movie!!!


----------



## alt629 (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan11* 
_Sorry I'm babbling, but that movie coming out soon with Angelina and Brad--Mr. and Mrs. Smith--where they're married to each other, they're both assassins hiding their secret lives from each other, then get hired to kill each other? I'm going to be having SERIOUS sexual orientation issues in that movie!!!_

 
hahahahaha!!  i love it.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *icandy* 
_Miss Jolie, because of her wonderfull features...
You can't help but think all intterracial kids are all gorgeous ( even though I don't know if she's one). Then for the men............
My husband  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  sexxy all day Baby!!
I'm so in love (girlish grin)_

 
As I was reading down, I thought that the hottest guy was MY guy too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess we're both just in love!

For the hottest girl, I also think Angelina Jolie is pretty hot.


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't handle Justin Timberlake because my cousin looks like him :/ totally ruins it!!!. 

Hottest girl- Gwen Stefani




Hottest Guy- Gavin Rossdale




and Mark Wahlberg


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_as cliche as it sounds: BRAD PITT! LOVE LOVE LOVE HIM!  yummy yummy yummy! put him on a plate!!!_

 
i'd have to agree! even though brad's like twice my age, he still looks good! did you see troy? oh wow, that's all i gotta say


----------



## Sanne (Mar 13, 2005)

I saw that movie from mark wahlberg where he was a prnstar...mmm not bad indeed, but in an interview he confessed that the penis was fake!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I saw that movie from mark wahlberg where he was a prnstar...mmm not bad indeed, but in an interview he confessed that the penis was fake!_

 
lol yes it was a prosthetic penis...but the actual guy he was portraying (based on a true story) doesnt have a prosthetic....lol


----------



## dianadoll (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I saw that movie from mark wahlberg where he was a prnstar...mmm not bad indeed, but in an interview he confessed that the penis was fake!_

 
I just love his abs. And hips. And face.....


----------



## Sanne (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
I saw that movie from mark wahlberg where he was a prnstar...mmm not bad indeed, but in an interview he confessed that the penis was fake!

 
lol yes it was a prosthetic penis...but the actual guy he was portraying (based on a true story) doesnt have a prosthetic....lol_

 
I know, but it was pretty cool to see his penis, I mean, you can see boobies and butts everywhere, girls want to see something too!!


----------



## Key (Mar 15, 2005)

I will too give in to cliche and typical answers and say Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp! XD

Of course, Jeremy Irons is _totally_ mwrar as well... it's so hard to believe he's almost 60! I mean the guy is just... *drool* Tall, dark, and damn handsome.

And thankfully, all 3 are wonderful actors.


----------

